# HELP!!! Day 11 of cycle and I'm bleeding.



## hennups (Jun 12, 2009)

Not sure what's going on now! This is my second round of Clomid and last month was text book. 28 day cycle, 5 day period and I ovulated at the right time, having seen a good follicle at day 12 scan. 

Feeling really scared now cos I've been moody for 2 days and am now bleeding. Lightly, but about normal for the start of my usual period, which finished last Monday. This is only day 11 - why am I bleeding I've heard of implant bleeds but this is surely way too early?

If anyone has any advice, I'd be very grateful indeed. 
Many many thanks in advance!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Is it full flow red bleeding or a little bit of spotting ?  It could just be where your oestrogen levels are rising with the growing follicle(s) and causing a little bit of a bleed.  Some women do get some spotting/bleeding leading up to and around ovulation so as you're cd11, it could be that you'll ovulate in the next few days.  I've had some spotting/bleeding around ovulation a few times (naturally and when on clomid)

If you're concerned then do speak with your clinic for their professional advise.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

